# Checking wind direction



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

I thought I'd share an old trick my father taught me when I first started learning to hunt. When he checked the wind, he would have a film canister filled with cotton, take out a small pinch and release it into the wind. I've tried the powdered brands before, and I like the cotton method better. When you let the cotton go in the wind, you can watch it travel alot further than the white powder that breaks up in the wind.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good trick HB That would really help in swirling wind situations.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I thought you were just so old you farted dust in the wind SG ?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

I just break wind and see which direction the birds fall out of the sky..


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Waterfowl down works well.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm going to try the Milkweed seed. If anything it benefits the wildlife and it's free !


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

I like that milkweed idea. It probably travels farther in the wind than the cotton does. And like Bones said, its helping the wildlife and its free, wich is always good. Thanks Stonegod.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Milkweed here as well.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

we have cottonwood tress here and they have been floating around the area like a snow storm, they lay in clumps around the tree and go everywhere.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing. LOL They tend to like the wetter soils here so we don't have too many around the farm. Another great idea Knapper !


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

That's the nice thing about the milkweed. By the time you use it, the seed is no longer attached.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

I once considered doing the same thing but with Dandelion seeds. I then reconsidered it as those weeds don't need my help spreading out across the country.

Living downwind from a neighbor that never treats their yard for weeds I am constantly battling dandelions among other weeds.


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

I dont mind the dandelions, I cut the greens and eat em, taste kinda like spinach.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

in the winter if you find some cattails around a slough they work great also. Just make sure the wind blows them away from you or they get stuck everyone on you.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

On the cattails, don't use them around lakes and such where there are no cattails currently. landowners might get mad when they find out you are the one that brought them there. They are terribly hard to get rid of from my experience.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> my bro had a nice patch of cattails in one of his lakes and a family of muskrats made quick work of them!!lol


Must have been a large family of muskrats and a small patch of cattails. I hate either one of them. Muskrats destroy the shoreline and sometimes dams and cattails just take over. that is like fighting fire with gas. haha. On the other hand muskrats pelts were worth more this year.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I never take them with me but I do a lot of calling around them in the winter. Coyotes love to hangout in them during the day.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> I'm a gun collecting fanatic!!!


Shouldn't that be in your sig? Although I'd lean toward rock collector


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

small world ehh SG !


----------



## charlie63 (Aug 11, 2012)

I bought empty squirt bottles and filled it with baby powder.


----------



## old skunk (Aug 14, 2012)

well down here in the good old south i wet my finger and stick it in the wind hay it works 4 me


----------

